# Wild Tree Frog



## chadnc (Apr 10, 2013)

Anyone know the exact species name of these guys? I love it they run wild around where I live.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

looks like Hyla cinerea


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

Based on that coloration under the eye I would guess Hyla andersonii, aka Pine Barrens Treefrog.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

JonRich said:


> looks like Hyla cinerea


this.

We get them in va too. They are LOUD!


----------



## chadnc (Apr 10, 2013)

Thx, yeah they are loud I have three that live on my back porch.


----------



## Harpo (Nov 9, 2012)

Great ID site for reptiles and amphibians in our state:

Amphibians and Reptiles of North Carolina - Davidson Herpetology Laboratory

The frog section is awesome. There are audio recordings of most of the specimens listed.


----------



## Harpo (Nov 9, 2012)

There is actually a bit of a population boom of frogs a bit north of Wilmington. I have heard of similar "swarms" happening in Pitt County.

Tree Frogs Invade Martin County Neighborhood


----------

